# Probleme mit der Installation von Subversion



## M. Zink (23. Nov. 2007)

Ich hab da mal wieder ein Problem. Im Netz hab ich ein Howto gefunden wie man auf Debian ein Subversion System installiert. Allerdings in dem Howto wird davon ausgegangen das man an den conf rum schrauben kann. Da ich ISPConfig nutze ist das aber nicht so einfach möglich. Das heißt ich muss das was normal in die conf manuell rein geschrieben werden soll so für mich abändern das es mit ISPConfig nicht zu Problemen kommt.

Hier mal der Link zu dem Howto -> http://www.geocities.com/arhuaco/doc/subversion/apache-subversion-in-debian.html


Hat jemand ggf. schon mal auf seinem Server sowas gemacht und hat auch ISPConfig im Einsatz? Wenn jemand mir erklären kann was ich anders als in dem Howto machen muss oder sogar ein Howto hat was für mich passt wär das klasse!


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2007)

Warum willst Du denn  überhaupt subversion über apache laufen lassen, wenn Du nicht ein paar hundert gelichzeitige User hast, nimm doch lieber das SVN Protokoll. dafür brauchst Du einfach nur den Subversion daemon installieren und starten, es ist keine weitere Konfiguration notwendig.

Benutzen wir auch für die ISPConfig repositoeris seit Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## M. Zink (23. Nov. 2007)

Nun ja, es sind wirklich keine hunderte die mit arbeiten. Aber ich hoffe es werden zumindest bald mal 10 oder so sein. Es geht mir dabei auch hauptsächlich darum das ich mit mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig an einem Projekt arbeiten kann und auch die Möglichkeit hab Änderungen rückgängig zu machen falls ich mir ne Pflaume ins Team hole die das Projekt kaputt machen will.

Geht das mit SVN denn das ich ein laufendes Web Projekt als Arbeitsobjekt nehme? das heißt ein Web Projekt wird von ca. 10 Leuten immer wieder bearbeitet und erweitert und die Änderungen sollen sofort online sein. Zumindest soll das ganze auf Knopfdruck quasie übernommen werden können durch den Admin des Projekts.

Falls Du hast gib mir mal bitte einen Link zu einem guten HowTo. Oder wenn das zufällig nur ne Hand voll Aktionen sind könntest Du ja ein Mini HowTo draus machen wenn Du die Zeit findest.


----------

